# Gun Badge



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just got off the phone with a friend who lives in Baltimore and we got into an agurment last year over his Concealed Wepaons badge. It looks like a cops gold badge. He said if he had to use his gun in public he would pull it out from around his neck. He did not care if he got in trouble, he would rather go to jail than get shot. He got in the middle of a robbery at a gas mart where he had no choise but to pull his gun on one of the fleeing armed robbers. The other was shot by the owner of the mart. He had the guy ly face down with his legs cross and hands behind his head. He pulled out his badge. Within seconds the cops were there and a uniform took over the guy my friend had at gun point. He put the badge in his shirt again and his gun away. When they were figuring out what happen the owner said ask that cop I almost shot him. He had to turn over his badge and gun while everything was sorted out. The cops said the badge saved his life twice. They don't agree with him using it but the owner would have shot him and the cop said without the badge he would have though him as the robber. It was the way he was dressed and looked that day and they are not use to such nice looking well dress mini mart robbers. They gave him his gun and badge back. Said it was not illegal. I find that hard to believe since he lives in Maryland.

What do you think about having a badge like that. Would you be better off fooling the cops. Couldn't the bad guy do the same thing. Can your looks help you on how you dress or groom? I'm thinking of coming up with a 3 or 4 letter acronym that looks like I'm with some law agency. like GGWG goog guy with gun and make an official looking identification that I show so not to get shot. This way they can laugh at me and not shot me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Everyone reacts differently and although I don't know for certain how I would act, in the above scenerio I would not arrest a fleeing armed robber. That is the job of the police. If I felt my life was in danger then I would use my weapon.

As for a Concealed Carry badge if that is what was issued by the state it seems odd but probably legal. I wouldn't make up my own badge however as that could be considered impersonating a police officer and if you had to use deadly force a jury might look upon you as some sort of a vigilante.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TerryP said:


> Everyone reacts differently and although I don't know for certain how I would act, in the above scenerio I would not arrest a fleeing armed robber. That is the job of the police. If I felt my life was in danger then I would use my weapon.
> 
> As for a Concealed Carry badge if that is what was issued by the state it seems odd but probably legal. I wouldn't make up my own badge however as that could be considered impersonating a police officer and if you had to use deadly force a jury might look upon you as some sort of a vigilante.


He bought the badge online and had no choice and had to draw down on him. I asked the same stuff. It's just like this one.
http://www.popguns.com/badge_cwp.htm


----------

